# anyone ever make jerky out of breakfast sausage?



## delarosa74868 (May 10, 2013)

I have twenty pounds of sausage from a hog we had butchered.  My family isn't much on eating sausage now that I have learned to make bacon.  I just mixed up a batch of bottom round and ground beef to marinade over night and I was thinking of trying to throw a pound of sausage in the dehydrator too since I have plenty of room.  What do you think, add some cure #1 and dehydrate?


----------



## boykjo (May 11, 2013)

Sounds good....................


----------



## ats32 (May 13, 2013)

Seems like the fat content would be too high. I look forward to the results!


----------

